# Looking to get in on some lake effect!



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

I know this may be a stretch, and everyone wants help they can depend on for all snow events not just lake effect. But I'm gonna roll the dice and maybe by chance there's someone in NE Ohio that needs help with lake effect. 
I already have a contract in Columbus OH with Brickman, yet all we've seen in the way of snow is a dusting. All the while our friends to the north get to have all of the fun with a beautiful stream of lake effect snow. So if there is anyone that would be willing to throw a Columbus dog a bone I'm your man!


----------



## kthhayes

Same here in Cincinnati, I have been thinking about heading north to some of the deeper stuff. We work for Brickman/Groundmasters and have plowed for them over the last 6 years. I guess that I am just a junkie for the powder, snow that is.lol I just picked up a 01 Ram with a Blizzard 810 and am itching to work it. Like I said, I am under contract to Brickman, but if somone is interested in help when we are dry and you are burried I would be interested in a roadtrip... [email protected] Yes i am insured.lol


----------



## skidoo08

I'm north of Indianapolis and itching to do the same. I am undercontract with Hittles here but have not even hooked my plow up yet. If anybody needs help anywhere I will travel if there is work. I am laid off till April so I have time. Let me know if I can help.


----------



## oilcan

i think we all need to move ! lol ! same here . do some work for /through brickman . just don't snow enough for me . looking to travel ! maybe they can hire all of us together so we too can make a little $$$$


----------



## skidoo08

I have some other feelers out there. If I come across something I will let you guys know, maybe we can travel together or share hotel rooms or something to keep the cost down and the profit higher.


----------



## kthhayes

sounds great!!!


----------



## oilcan

i'm in boys !!! :yow!:


----------



## kthhayes

Seems so delightfully draconian, "blades for hire" ha ha!!!


----------



## oilcan

i say we all load up and head to the dakotas ! them boys get the **** all the time !!!


----------



## kthhayes

How about Vail. lol Love to get in some skiing. hehehe Think the wife would kill me though


----------



## skidoo08

I think there is a Brickman in Cadillac Michigan. Do you guys have an in with them being your contracted in Ohio?...They have been getting dumped on this year. It might be worth asking about.


----------



## kthhayes

Best thing to do is just call them, but down here they want only primary subs, ppl who come when they call and have no other commitments. Try them anyway. Might be a bit far for me, I was thinking more of Akron Cleveland and Stow areas...


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

kthhayes;691634 said:


> Best thing to do is just call them, but down here they want only primary subs, ppl who come when they call and have no other commitments. Try them anyway. Might be a bit far for me, I was thinking more of Akron Cleveland and Stow areas...


Ain't that the truth!

Hell, I'd head to that state up north or anywhere (they're nation wide ya know) and plow through Brickman. The thing about that is they want you available and ready for anything that might happen where you've already got contracted properties. So they're nun to helpful when it comes to sending local help out of town.

If anyone does come across anything please keep us posted!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:salute:


----------



## oilcan

we need snow !!!!!!! :redbounce


----------



## kthhayes

Got my info out to some of the brickman offices in Cleaveland and greater Detroit area, might work but no info as of yet.


----------



## Brian Young

Have plow will travel,lol


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

kthhayes;694237 said:


> Got my info out to some of the brickman offices in Cleaveland and greater Detroit area, might work but no info as of yet.


Have you heard anything from Brickman up there?


----------



## skidoo08

Noat a word, I have called and they lady said she will have somebody call me...No word yet... Have you plowed at all this year? My roomate is in Livonia MI and she said they get measurable snow about everyother day. She is looking for some contractors. Most of them what you there all the time, that seems to be the battle.


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

skidoo08;705518 said:


> Noat a word, I have called and they lady said she will have somebody call me...No word yet... Have you plowed at all this year? My roomate is in Livonia MI and she said they get measurable snow about everyother day. She is looking for some contractors. Most of them what you there all the time, that seems to be the battle.


That's just it, they want all or nothing. I've dropped my plow once this season with really no measurable snow in sight for the future. With people to the north and north east getting record snowfall I just don't understand how they don't need any help.


----------



## skidoo08

I agree....I would go for weeks at a time if it pays... They forcast snow here and we get rain, were just on the edge temp wise. If I come across something I will let you know, I am not affraid to travel...


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

skidoo08;706261 said:


> I agree....I would go for weeks at a time if it pays... They forcast snow here and we get rain, were just on the edge temp wise. If I come across something I will let you know, I am not affraid to travel...


I also will keep you posted. Hell, I'm with you on the weeks at a time thing, I hate not making money and waiting. I'm about ready to get a part time job just to do something, I go insane if I don't keep myself busy.


----------



## skidoo08

Yup....I'm laid off till spring. I am bored already and its only been 3 weeks....


----------



## skidoo08

I was thinking we were going to get a shot at plowing this weekend but it looks like the majority is going to the north of us....


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

I had to take matters into my own hands Saturday morning. So I packed up my truck and headed to Toledo since they got about a foot and Columbus got sh*t on a stick. Just went door to door and did drives. Made some money, but not as much as I could have made if it snowed in Columbus. 
I'll tell you what, I grew up just outside of Toledo and that city just gets worse and worse every time I go there. My mom lives out in the country on the northwest side of town so I don't go into town but rarely if at all. I did alot of driving around this past weekend, seen alot of stores and restaurants boarded up and closed, knocked on alot of doors and I bet half the people I asked said they would have me plow but couldn't because they had no extra money or they had lost their job. I didn't realize it was that bad up there, it's like Toledo just can't wait to be the next Detroit.
Makes me LOVE Columbus!!!!!!!! Between Dublin, New Albany, Powell, Worthington, Arlington, and Bexley there's so much wealth you'd have to be the lazyest man on earth to not make money plowing. (or landscaping for that matter)


----------



## DODGEing

Gents,Ive kept an eye on the forum for weeks while hoping and praying for the snow. Or the lucky break of one of our NE Ohio members to need a fill in for a storm due to there over use of equipment(could we get that lucky OVER USE)....Nothing. The only thing I've seen available is in the Chicago area. I found those by literally googling snow removal subs needed in Ohio,Cleveland,Akron,Sandusky and so on,and on and on. I cant travel as far or for as long as some of you are able to or I could have some work. I have also looked on craigslist.org in some northern city's and have found a few but again im only available Thursday thru Sunday and only if we get less than 2 inches. Like over the weekend 1-3 or 2-5 and then nothing except to the far north.....:realmad:


----------



## oilcan

did ohio, i made a few calls up north myself . most of them said they would keep me in mind, but would rather use local guys ! i guess i understand ! i just can't frealing believe all the snow just rips right around columbus ! thid just sucks . i'm seroisly thinking about getting in with someone next year up north and just taking equipment up and camping out for every snow ! keep praying , maybe we'll get a blast here soon !


----------



## skidoo08

Its only the middle of January, but then ya think, its the middle of Jan. and I haven't plowed yet....lol. I knew I wouldn't get rich doing it here but hell this thing hasn't paid for the gas it took to bring it home yet.....Oh well, keep the faith, the white gold will come......


----------



## oilcan

i just heard, 1-3 tommorrow and 1-3 wed ! please lord, please let it sno !!!!!!!


----------

